# iStick - fast power change



## free3dom (18/11/14)

I've been using the iStick for a while now, and really my only gripe with the device is the fact that it takes forever to get from low power to high power - a fact that was mentioned in all the reviews I watched before getting it.

But no more 

I just discovered that it has 3 speeds when chaning power (and voltage, but it's not as useful there):

The first (and default I've been using) is in .1 increments and is done by holding a direction button for a few seconds until it starts changing.

The second and third speeds are in .2 and .5 increments (respectively) and is achieved by clicking the same direction button again (once or twice) *while it is scrolling*. So click the up button when it's increasing and the down button when it's decreasing. A third click stops the scrolling.

I'm sure others have discovered this too, but I thought I'd post this here so others don't miss out on this very useful feature.

Ah my lovely iStick :hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

Phil Busardo even missed this feature, still gave it a thumbs down until someone pointed it out to him Which he then edited his review The funny part is that its written in the 'User Manual' 

Check it out - skip to the 12:10 mark
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (18/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Phil Busardo even missed this feature, still gave it a thumbs down until someone pointed it out to him Which he then edited his review The funny part is that its written in the 'User Manual'
> 
> Check it out - skip to the 12:10 mark
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/



Haha, I spent almost 3 weeks with the device - watching those damn .1 increments  - at least I did not humiliate myself by pretending to be a first rate reviewer and bitching about a feature that actually existed 

I knew I should have read the manual - RTFM be damned 

Next time I almost certainly will (not)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Haha, I spent almost 3 weeks with the device - watching those damn .1 increments  - at least I did not humiliate myself by pretending to be a first rate reviewer and bitching about a feature that actually existed
> 
> I knew I should have read the manual - RTFM be damned
> 
> Next time I almost certainly will (not)




Its always like that, nobody reads the manual, why? because we know best! thats why!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Its always like that, nobody reads the manual, why? because we know best! thats why!



I agree...We do know best - that's why we read forums, not silly manuals 

Also, the pain involved (it actually feels like nails driven through your brain) when reading any chinese documentation is a bit of a turn-off 

"Please be the toggling press of button to be the makings of quickness when moving of power"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/11/14)

*"Please be the toggling press of button to be the makings of quickness when moving of power" *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## exodus (19/11/14)

Thanks @free3dom. That helps me quite a bit also.


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

free3dom said:


> "Please be the toggling press of button to be the makings of quickness when moving of power"




Thats exactly why i don't read manuals !!!  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I've been using the iStick for a while now, and really my only gripe with the device is the fact that it takes forever to get from low power to high power - a fact that was mentioned in all the reviews I watched before getting it.
> 
> But no more
> 
> ...



My goodness @free3dom - thanks for that!
Superbly informative
Just tried it now and it works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

It makes me very happy that I'm not the only one who did not know this..welcome all manual-haters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (19/11/14)

I hate manuals to... only reason why, cause I love surprises or finding out something new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (19/11/14)

I gotta say I love manuals - I miss the days when video games would come with pages and pages of interesting info and tips and background of the characters / locations etc, I would love reading these end-to-end before I even started up the game.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

Wesley said:


> I gotta say I love manuals - I miss the days when video games would come with pages and pages of interesting info and tips and background of the characters / locations etc, I would love reading these end-to-end before I even started up the game.



Oh me too, but they weren't written in chinglish...and I was younger then, had more time to waste 

Nowadays, I usualy assemble and/or operate anything without checking the instructions...then when I fail I google the instructions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ashTZA (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thats exactly why i don't read manuals !!!
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Reminds me of the installation instructions of a whirlpool hob I bought for my kitchen.
it just had one line: "Seek qualified professional installer".

well that helped thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

ashTZA said:


> Reminds me of the installation instructions of a whirlpool hob I bought for my kitchen.
> it just had one line: "Seek qualified professional installer".
> 
> well that helped thanks.



By "Seek qualified professional installer" they mean Google it, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

...and the first link in the google results is the wiki. And everyone says you can't trust wikipedia...but you can't trust that either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (3/12/14)

I no read of manual found easy, so for I like at pictures then comprehensive everything...

But I am sorry I missed this little hint in the manual... there where no pictures for that... Thanks free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

